# Kayak Capers, www.kayakcapers.co.uk



## Quicky (May 27, 2008)

*Calling all Shops*

Hi All,

If you ever want any t-shirt designs please feel free to check us out.

We can post anywhere in the world and also have a cafepress site.

We are also very happy to create bespoke designs for your shops, club, events for promotion and sale.

All the best 

Quicky  

Kayak capers
Kayak Capers : CafePress.com


----------



## Quicky (May 27, 2008)

Eighty design now on the cafe press site

All the best 

Quicky  

Kayak capers
Kayak Capers : CafePress.com[/quote]


----------



## Quicky (May 27, 2008)

Hi All,

Now that summer is finally here don't forget to stock up on your bankwear.

and for users around the world our cafepress site is now stocked with the entire UK ranges and more items as well.

Happy Paddling

www.kayakcapers.co.uk
Kayak Capers : CafePress.com


----------



## macker (Oct 6, 2008)

cúnna mara-irish water dogs sells some really cool shirts and hats too.


----------



## Quicky (May 27, 2008)

Hi All,

We are now offering a full design service for clubs and groups to allow them to create your own paddle garments utilising our unique designs.

Create your own distinct club kit and then have you own shop set up on our site where you can buy for items.

No Set up costs, you buy when and how many you want to when you want to.

For more information please feel free to contact us or check out our shop section to see the concept in action.

Yours paddling

Quicky

Kayak capers

[email protected].uk


----------



## Quicky (May 27, 2008)

*Urban Kayak Designs*

Hi All,

New Urban kayak Designs are now in with more to come.

Idea for Christmas gifts.

All the best

Quicky


----------

